# December 2007 Pool #3 Winner



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

*New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!*
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

18 . . . . . . field

cigar_040.......
field.......
tedrodgerscpa.....
MeNimbus..........
scrapiron.........
jpa0741.............
reggiebuckeye....
jovenhut........
DBall&#8230;...
Smoked...........
VegasSmoker...
woops........
CareP.......
j6ppc........


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

Congrats field! Your sticks will go out this week.


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

Congrats Field on your Lottery Win!


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Congrats, Field!

PM me your addy, and I'll send you sticks!


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

Congrats! PM me your AD.:tu


----------



## Vegas Smoker (May 26, 2006)

Congrats on the win. PM your addy and smokes will go out.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats man. PM me your address.


----------



## CareP (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats field! What a great holiday for ya. PM or post your addy, and sticks will go out this next week.


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Critch, 

Congrats on your win. Sticks will be out next year.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Congrats. Please pm me your address and sticks will go out this week.


----------



## field (May 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I think I have contacted you all! Happy New Year!

cigar_040....... PM'd
field....... Lucky SOB
tedrodgerscpa..... Replied
MeNimbus..........PM'd
scrapiron.........PM'd
jpa0741.............Replied
reggiebuckeye....Replied
jovenhut........Replied
DBall&#8230;...PM'd
Smoked...........Replied
VegasSmoker...Replied
woops........Replied
CareP.......Replied
j6ppc........Replied


WOOHOO!:ss<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Congrats on winning the last lottery of 2007:ss. I will send something out soon. May the New Year bring everyone happiness, good health and prosperity:bl. Happy New Year everyone. :tu


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Congrats! Mine should go out tomorrow... er today...


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Congrats on the win !!


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

It's on the way...

DC#0103 8555 7493 2707 4965

Enjoy!


----------



## field (May 28, 2007)

cigar_040....... PM’d
field....... Lucky SOB
tedrodgerscpa..... Replied
MeNimbus..........PM’d
scrapiron.........0103 8555 7493 2707 4965
jpa0741.............Replied
reggiebuckeye....Replied
jovenhut........Replied
DBall…...PM’d
Smoked...........Replied
VegasSmoker...Replied
woops........Replied
CareP.......Replied
j6ppc........Replied


----------



## field (May 28, 2007)

cigar_040....... PM'd
field....... Lucky SOB
tedrodgerscpa..... Replied
MeNimbus..........PM'd
scrapiron.........*Recieved. Thank You!!!*
jpa0741.............Replied
reggiebuckeye....Replied
jovenhut........Replied
DBall&#8230;...PM'd
Smoked...........Replied
VegasSmoker...Replied
woops........Replied
CareP.......Replied
j6ppc........Replied


----------



## CareP (Feb 17, 2006)

DC 0305 1720 0001 8198 8650 ... and it's away on the wind. Should arrive Monday. Happy cigar smoke trails, field.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Congrats on the win!!

Your winnings will go out Monday... :tu

01038555749205065320


----------



## field (May 28, 2007)

cigar_040....... Replied<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
field....... Lucky SOB
tedrodgerscpa..... Replied
MeNimbus..........* Recieved. Thank You!!!*<o></o>
scrapiron.........*Recieved. Thank You!!!*
jpa0741.............Replied
reggiebuckeye....Replied
jovenhut........Replied
DBall&#8230;... 01038555749205065320<o></o>
Smoked...........Replied
VegasSmoker...Replied
woops........Replied
CareP.......* Recieved. Thank You!!!<o></o>*
j6ppc........Replied<o></o>


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

Heads up 0306 2400 0001 3129 4164:tu


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Another heads up!!! 0479 7504 2890 1408 0965


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

Let me join the party...

0413 1797 9250 3303 4373


----------



## field (May 28, 2007)

cigar_040....... Replied
field....... Lucky SOB
tedrodgerscpa..... *Recieved. Thank You!!!*
MeNimbus..........* Recieved. Thank You!!!*
scrapiron.........*Recieved. Thank You!!!*
jpa0741.............* Recieved. Thank You!!!*
reggiebuckeye....Replied
jovenhut........ 0413 1797 9250 3303 4373
DBall&#8230;... 01038555749205065320
Smoked...........Replied
VegasSmoker...Replied
woops........Replied
CareP.......* Recieved. Thank You!!!*
j6ppc........Replied


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

Went out today. DC# 0307 1790 0005 7873 6007

Congrats again!


----------



## Vegas Smoker (May 26, 2006)

Out today.

D/C#0103 8555 7493 0363 8129

Congrats!!


----------



## field (May 28, 2007)

cigar_040....... Replied
field....... Lucky SOB
tedrodgerscpa..... *Recieved. Thank You!!!*
MeNimbus..........* Recieved. Thank You!!!*
scrapiron.........*Recieved. Thank You!!!*
jpa0741.............* Recieved. Thank You!!!*
reggiebuckeye....Replied
jovenhut........ *Recieved. Thank You!!!*
DBall&#8230;... 01038555749205065320
Smoked...........Replied
VegasSmoker... 0103 8555 7493 0363 8129
woops........ 0307 1790 0005 7873 6007<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
CareP.......* Recieved. Thank You!!!*
j6ppc........Replied<o></o>


----------



## field (May 28, 2007)

cigar_040....... Replied
field....... Lucky SOB
tedrodgerscpa..... *Recieved. Thank You!!!*
MeNimbus..........* Recieved. Thank You!!!*
scrapiron.........*Recieved. Thank You!!!*
jpa0741.............* Recieved. Thank You!!!*
reggiebuckeye....Replied
jovenhut........ *Recieved. Thank You!!!*
DBall&#8230;... 01038555749205065320
Smoked...........Replied
VegasSmoker... 0103 8555 7493 0363 8129
woops........* Recieved. Thank You!!!*
CareP.......* Recieved. Thank You!!!*
j6ppc........Replied<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Sorry for the delay bro.

1Z3E875Y0317211126


----------



## field (May 28, 2007)

cigar_040....... Replied
field....... Lucky SOB
tedrodgerscpa..... *Recieved. Thank You!!!*
MeNimbus..........* Recieved. Thank You!!!*
scrapiron.........*Recieved. Thank You!!!*
jpa0741.............* Recieved. Thank You!!!*
reggiebuckeye....Replied
jovenhut........ *Recieved. Thank You!!!*
DBall&#8230;... *Recieved. Thank You!!!*<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
Smoked........... 1Z3E875Y0317211126 
VegasSmoker... 0103 8555 7493 0363 8129
woops........* Recieved. Thank You!!!*
CareP.......* Recieved. Thank You!!!*
j6ppc........Replied


----------



## field (May 28, 2007)

cigar_040....... Replied
field....... Lucky SOB
tedrodgerscpa..... *Recieved. Thank You!!!*
MeNimbus..........* Recieved. Thank You!!!*
scrapiron.........*Recieved. Thank You!!!*
jpa0741.............* Recieved. Thank You!!!*
reggiebuckeye....Replied
jovenhut........ *Recieved. Thank You!!!*
DBall&#8230;... *Recieved. Thank You!!!<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*
Smoked........... 1Z3E875Y0317211126 
VegasSmoker... *Recieved. Thank You!!!<o></o>*
woops........* Recieved. Thank You!!!*
CareP.......* Recieved. Thank You!!!*
j6ppc........Replied<o></o>


----------



## field (May 28, 2007)

cigar_040....... Replied
field....... Lucky SOB
tedrodgerscpa..... *Recieved. Thank You!!!*
MeNimbus..........* Recieved. Thank You!!!*
scrapiron.........*Recieved. Thank You!!!*
jpa0741.............* Recieved. Thank You!!!*
reggiebuckeye....Replied
jovenhut........ *Recieved. Thank You!!!*
DBall&#8230;... *Recieved. Thank You!!!*
Smoked........... *Recieved. Thank You!!!* 
VegasSmoker... *Recieved. Thank You!!!*
woops........* Recieved. Thank You!!!*
CareP.......* Recieved. Thank You!!!*
j6ppc........Replied


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

0103 8555 7493 1494 8637 enjoy.
Sorry for the delay in shipping


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

DC# 0307 1790 0001 4981 1164

On the way, Critch. Enjoy.


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

DC #03071790000140601979 

Went out yesterday afternoon. 

Sorry for the lengthy delay.


----------



## field (May 28, 2007)

cigar_040....... 03071790000140601979
field....... Lucky SOB
tedrodgerscpa..... *Recieved. Thank You!!!*
MeNimbus..........* Recieved. Thank You!!!*
scrapiron.........*Recieved. Thank You!!!*
jpa0741.............* Recieved. Thank You!!!*
reggiebuckeye.... 0307 1790 0001 4981 1164<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
jovenhut........ *Recieved. Thank You!!!*
DBall&#8230;... *Recieved. Thank You!!!*
Smoked........... *Recieved. Thank You!!!* 
VegasSmoker... *Recieved. Thank You!!!*
woops........* Recieved. Thank You!!!*
CareP.......* Recieved. Thank You!!!*
j6ppc........ 0103 8555 7493 1494 8637

No problem, guys, I really appreciate it! It has been a great month!


----------



## field (May 28, 2007)

cigar_040....... *Recieved. Thank You!!!*
field....... Lucky SOB
tedrodgerscpa..... *Recieved. Thank You!!!*
MeNimbus..........* Recieved. Thank You!!!*
scrapiron.........*Recieved. Thank You!!!*
jpa0741.............* Recieved. Thank You!!!*
reggiebuckeye.... *Recieved. Thank You!!!<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*
jovenhut........ *Recieved. Thank You!!!*
DBall&#8230;... *Recieved. Thank You!!!*
Smoked........... *Recieved. Thank You!!!* 
VegasSmoker... *Recieved. Thank You!!!*
woops........* Recieved. Thank You!!!*
CareP.......* Recieved. Thank You!!!*
j6ppc........ *Recieved. Thank You!!!*

*Got to tell you, winning the lottery was fantastic! Thanks so much to everyone, some great new smokes to try, some old favorites to enjoy, overall an outstanding experience.*

*Reggie informed me however, that it is his turn next, so I felt obligated to pass that important information along! *

*Good luck Reggie, and thanks again everyone!*

*Critch*


----------

